
CRA Statement on US News and World Report - ychen306
https://cra.org/cra-statement-us-news-world-report-rankings-computer-science-universities/
======
vmarsy
For some reason, on my laptop the webpage renders on Chrome but not Firefox.

It's an open letter from the following schools/companies:

University of Pennsylvania, Computing Research Association, Northeastern
University, University of Massachusetts Amherst, University of Michigan,
Google, University of Alberta, and Cornell University.

They're criticizing the new US new world rankings[1] methodology, placing
schools like CMU at #22, Cornell #67 , but U.T. Austin at #2.

[1] [https://www.usnews.com/education/best-global-
universities/se...](https://www.usnews.com/education/best-global-
universities/search?region=&country=united-states&subject=computer-
science&name=)

